# Diabetes and Exercise - effects of aerobic/anaerobic



## katie (May 10, 2009)

So I went to this 10 Years of BERTIE event in Bournemouth yesterday and found out some interesting things that I didn't know before about sport & exercise.  You may know this stuff but I thought I'd share just in case!  There was a lady there who talked about her experience of having diabetes as somebody who does ALOT of exercise.

As we've all found out when you do exercise, depending on what exercise you are doing, your blood glucose level either goes high or low (or if you are lucky it stays about the same).  After a lot of experimenting and a long time, she has worked out how different exercises and different times of day etc effect her levels.

When you do Aerobic exercise, such as a 30 minute run, you are using up glycogen and then glucose, so your levels are likely to drop.  In  this case, the woman who spoke to us said that when she runs she makes sure it is in the morning because she is more insulin resistant at that time of day and she can start her run at a level of 5 and finish at a level of 5.  When she goes swimming she takes a box of jaffa cakes (hehe) and eats one every 30 lengths.  This keeps her levels stable throughout her swim.

When you do Anaerobic exercise, such as a sprint or weight-lifting...  adrenaline is released into the body and blood glucose levels are more likely to rise and you may even need to take extra insulin to compensate for this.  Sofaraway (AKA Nikki) has said that she takes 2 units of insulin before playing football, so i'm guessing this is because there is a lot of standing around/walking involved and then sudden sprints.

The woman said that it may even help to do anaerobic exercise at the end of aerobic exercise, as this can help bring your BG level up.  So at the end of her run she will sprint for the last 2 minutes, in order to stop herself going hypo.

Also, she has been told that you should consume 15g (and that is all that is needed) of carbohydrates, within 40 minutes of exercise in order to restore the glycogen in your muscles.  This should help to prevent hypos in the following hours after exercise.  

Obviously, once again... everybody is different.  Not everyone will be more insulin resistant in the morning, some people may need more carbs etc etc, but I found this information really interesting and I think it may help me to work out what to do for the best in future!


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

WOW  that lady knows her stuff loads there i didnt know 

cheers for sharing that Katie x 

the consuming of the 15g of carbs within thr 40 mins  was interesting


----------



## katie (May 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> WOW  that lady knows her stuff loads there i didnt know
> 
> cheers for sharing that Katie x
> 
> the consuming of the 15g of carbs within thr 40 mins  was interesting



yeah she's been keeping diaries, using CGMs, testing her blood etc for 8 years to get where she is now and used to just go out for a run with a high level but never performed very well like that.  

Some of the things she has learnt (like the 15g of carbs with 40mins) are from talking to the guy who has helped Steve Redgrave to control his levels and do sport, so it's from a good source


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

yes wow steve redgrave thats what you call a good source


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

Thanks katie - very useful! I think I will move this thread to the 'Exercise/Sport' section, as it will be very relevant to people looking for information there - hope you don't mind!


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

i thought it was already lol


----------



## katie (May 10, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Thanks katie - very useful! I think I will move this thread to the 'Exercise/Sport' section, as it will be very relevant to people looking for information there - hope you don't mind!



umm kinda but never mind


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

katie said:


> umm kinda but never mind



Just wanted to use my 'powers' really!


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

lolol northener typical


----------



## sofaraway (May 11, 2009)

katie said:


> adrenaline is released into the body and blood glucose levels are more likely to rise and you may even need to take extra insulin to compensate for this.  Sofaraway (AKA Nikki) has said that she takes 2 units of insulin before playing football, so i'm guessing this is because there is a lot of standing around/walking involved and then sudden sprints.
> 
> 
> Also, she has been told that you should consume 15g (and that is all that is needed) of carbohydrates, within 40 minutes of exercise in order to restore the glycogen in your muscles.



Oi!! suggesting I stand around whilst playing lol  
I think you are right that it involves a lot of low level moving around and then short bursts. I also think it's the competition/adrenaline element which raises the blood sugar as the effect is less pronounced during training, than matches. 

I had forgotton about the replacing of glycogen after exercise, we did learn about that in A level PE. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## katie (May 11, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Oi!! suggesting I stand around whilst playing lol
> I think you are right that it involves a lot of low level moving around and then short bursts. I also think it's the competition/adrenaline element which raises the blood sugar as the effect is less pronounced during training, than matches.
> 
> I had forgotton about the replacing of glycogen after exercise, we did learn about that in A level PE. Thanks for the reminder.



hahaha sorry   That's what I did when I played   Yeah I think that the competition element must definitely raise BG, it's a lot more exciting than going for a run.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 11, 2009)

lol i find as i play right back when i play footy that i dont get time to stand around  hehehehehehe


----------



## katie (May 11, 2009)

(I know nothing about football)


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2009)

katie said:


> hahaha sorry   That's what I did when I played   Yeah I think that the competition element must definitely raise BG, it's a lot more exciting than going for a run.



The same thing happens, I've found, in a run - if that run is an organised event, like a marathon (I won't call it a 'race', because it's not from my perspective!). Apprehension, tension and excitement, plus a little fear of the unknown all combine to pump out the adrenaline! On training runs it's different, unless there are a few loose rottweilers around in the park on a foggy morning...and you only know they're there because you can hear their immense, heavy footfalls pounding towards you, and their jowled, slobbering mouths panting louder and louder, and closer and closer...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 12, 2009)

katie said:


> (I know nothing about football)



lol well right back is a rightsided defender who also likes to join in the attacking play. *sorry i took my f.a coaching badges when i was younger* so as a rightback i tend to be running up and down the pitch all day


----------

